# NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS ("Angel eye") released!!



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

ZOOM: http://www.fototime.com/{09F54...e.JPG








ZOOM: http://www.fototime.com/{62258...e.JPG

_Quote, originally posted by *Hella* »_
Hella auf der Motor-Show Essen 2003
Innovative Lichttechnik mit CELIS-Lichtleitringen, Top-Design und edle Zusatz-Scheinwerfer dominieren die Neuheiten im Zubehörbereich 
Lippstadt, im November 2003. Exklusive Upgrade-Hauptscheinwerfer mit markanten Lichtleitringen für den VW Golf III (ab Bj.09/91) gehören zu den Neuheiten, die Lichtspezialist Hella auf der Motor Show Essen 2003 vom 28.November bis 7.Dezember in Halle 3.0/ Stand 3.11 präsentiert. Nach den Upgrade-Scheinwerfern mit CELIS-Lichtleitringen für den BMW 3er (E36) kann damit auch der trendbewusste Golf III-Fahrer sein Fahrzeug mit der Lichtring-Optik individualisieren. Weitere Innovationen sind die schwarzen Upgrade-Hauptscheinwerfer mit markanten CELIS-Lichtleitringen für BMW 3er (E36 ab Baujahr 12/90), die Zusatzscheinwerfer Luminator CELIS und FF 50 Blue sowie der Comet 200 Chromium als Spezial-Version für den Mini.
Im neuen schwarzen Design präsentiert Hella den exklusiven Upgrade-Hauptscheinwerfer mit markanten CELIS-Lichtleitringen für BMW 3er (E36 ab Baujahr 12/90) auf der Motor-Show Essen. Das kreisrunde Positionslicht kommt bei der schwarzen Optik des Scheinwerfers besonders deutlich zum Ausdruck. Die modische schwarze Optik wird durch das Abdunkeln optisch neutraler Scheinwerferzonen erreicht und beeinflusst die Lichtleistung der Scheinwerfer nicht.
Auch den erfolgreichen Zusatzfernscheinwerfer Luminator hat Hella mit einem CELIS-Lichtring für das Positionslicht verfeinert. Dieser markante Effekt entsteht durch die Kombination einer leistungsstarken, weißen Leuchtdiode (LED) mit einem runden Kunststoff-Lichtleitstab. Diese CELIS-Lichttechnik und die Klarglasoptik des Luminator verleihen der Front von Off-Road-Fahrzeugen, Pick-ups und Trucks ein sportliches und zugleich innovatives Aussehen. 
Mit dem “FF 50 Blue” stellt Hella seinen bewährten Zusatz-Fernscheinwerfer mit blauer Abschlussscheibe vor und 
erweitert damit sein Zusatzscheinwerfer-Programm um eine Variante für Fahrzeuge mit wenig Anbau-Spielraum.
Der “FF50 Blue” - Fernscheinwerfer verleiht dem Fahrzeug ein hochwertiges, individuelles Aussehen und sorgt gleichzeitig für ein Plus an Sicherheit bei schlecht beleuchteter Umgebung oder ungünstigen Witterungsverhältnissen. Der computerberechnete Freiflächen-(FF)-Reflektor mit klarer Abschlussscheibe sowie die leistungsstarke H7-Glühlampe gewährleisten eine optimale Lichtverteilung auf der Fahrbahn. Die mehrfach ausgezeichnete Lichtleistung des FF50 bleibt auch mit dem trendigen blauen Design weiter bestehen. Die Lichtfarbe ist weiß.
Außerdem zeigt Hella in Essen eine speziell für den MINI entwickelte Version des Zusatz-Fernscheinwerfers Comet 200 Chromium, die im Dezember 2003 auf den Markt kommt. Sowohl das Gehäuse des Scheinwerfers als auch die aus Metall gefertigte Spezialhalterung sind hochglanzverchromt. Hochwertige Materialien, anspruchsvolles Design und starke Lichtleistung in kompakter Bauform gehen bei dieser Spezialversion eine gelungene Verbindung ein. Die glasklare Abschlussscheibe und der Freiflächen-(FF)- Hochglanzreflektor sorgen für die optimale Lichtverteilung und sind gleichzeitig Stylingelement. Das speziell für den Mini konzipierte Halterungssystem ermöglicht eine flach anbauende Montage und der Zusatz-Scheinwerfer passt sich der Frontpartie des Fahrzeugs somit harmonisch an.


You pick your translator








Here is one: http://babelfish.altavista.com/


_Modified by Cullen at 9:42 AM 11-22-2003_


----------



## JSK (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS ("Angel eye") released!! (Cullen)*

Cool... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS ("Angel eye") released!! (Cullen)*

Hmmm.......








I need to see in person.
Quality looks superb from the pics!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (GS Audio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GS Audio* »_
Quality looks superb from the pics!

They are made by Hella need I say more?








The people who INVENTED Celis!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (Cullen)*

I'm not a big fan of Celis, but could make an exception for Hella quaility!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (GS Audio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GS Audio* »_I'm not a big fan of Celis, but could make an exception for Hella quaility!









I love the technology but the angeleye look well that is a matter of taste


----------



## GriffinMoss (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (Cullen)*

Hmm, to compare the look of the two, i'd rather go with the IN.Pro units. this way you can shave your bumpers.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
I love the technology but the angeleye look well that is a matter of taste









Very true. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pfeil (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (GS Audio)*

what happened to the blinkers?


----------



## GriffinMoss (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (Pfeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pfeil* »_what happened to the blinkers?









No blinkers. In.Pro had the blinkers.


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (GriffinMoss)*

those are hella blinkers on that car......who knows what happened with them unfortantly


----------



## GriffinMoss (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (Euro Flavour)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euro Flavour* »_those are hella blinkers on that car......who knows what happened with them unfortantly









blinkers are part of the "daytime running lights" kit that hella sells. Appx $195 USD. Including Turn and daytime running light. They're classified as CLEAR, not crystal.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (GriffinMoss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GriffinMoss* »_They're classified as CLEAR, not crystal.


What do you mean?
CLEAR is usually the term used on a WHITE LENS
CRYSTAL CLEAR the term used on a non riffled lens as in this case...


----------



## GriffinMoss (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (Cullen)*

Page 55 of the Hella Catalogue.
"*Design Front Lamp Set* 
with daytime runing lights and clear glass flasher lamps
Golf III (09/91 ->)
Clear glass flasher lamps and vehicle specific daytime running lights
-the ideal combination of safety and design. A Particularily good
match for the Golf III main headlamps with modern design. Powerful
high-sheen look, simple instalation. This set comprises of 2 daytime running lights incl. bulbs, relay and professional cable harness as well as 2 clear flasher lamps incl. silver-colored bulbs.
2PT 008 956-801
*Repeater flasher lamps see page 73*
These definately don't have the same appearance to the "Crystal" turns and fogs that FK is selling. The area around the turnsignal is completely clear.


----------



## MainEvent (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (GriffinMoss)*

Hella > InPro All day long


----------



## Pfeil (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (MainEvent)*

i was referring to the lack of blinkers in the headlamps. i don't like the look of the crystal ones in the bumper either.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (MainEvent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MainEvent* »_Hella > InPro All day long

The math used to be Hella = in.pro but yes with the current status it is
as you say!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (GriffinMoss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GriffinMoss* »_Page 55 of the Hella Catalogue.
"*Design Front Lamp Set* 
with daytime runing lights and clear glass flasher lamps
Golf III (09/91 ->)
Clear glass flasher lamps and vehicle specific daytime running lights
-the ideal combination of safety and design. ...


Yes but there are some issues on the terminology used by Hella and also other German based lighting companies such as in.pro and it is a language issue.
A) it is a translation issue
B) it is a UK vs North American English issue
If you turn to the NEXT page of your same cataloge you will see this item
refered to as "white" 








well continue on to pg 57 and this item is called "stratosilver" 








whereas on the same page THIS one is called "white/red" the top is identical on the two!








You go to page 49 and you will see this "silver" item for the Bora:








My POINT being? Well in my book they are all CLEAR or WHITE, whereas since they are letting light through the most commonly used term in the North America would be *CLEAR* vs smoked, or red. Right?
So in THIS sence these would be CYSTAL CLEAR as that would be in reference to the LENS.
The REAR reflector would be called "facet reflector" in Hella terminology (see pg 67 of the same cataloge) 








or in the Asian terminology it would be refered to as DIAMOND


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (GriffinMoss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GriffinMoss* »_Page 55 of the Hella Catalogue.
"*Design Front Lamp Set* 
with daytime runing lights and clear glass flasher lamps
Golf III (09/91 ->).

One more thing "glasklar" is the german term used there..


----------



## GriffinMoss (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (Cullen)*

Cullen, you're almost as anal as me.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (GriffinMoss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GriffinMoss* »_Cullen, you're almost as anal as me.

Sir, I am not trying to pick a fight this is a serious issue when it comes to over email or the phone describe what you want, I mean I have done it for some time now and things like "sidemarkers" and "clear" are terms I dread.
Why? Because so many people say sidemarkers and refer to the TURNSIGNALS on the fenders, well in Europe there is never an issue since there, there is no "sidemarkers" on the bumpers. 
And with CLEAR does the person mean WHITE CLEAR (as in milky?) or CLEAR and in CRYSTAL CLEAR GLASS? See why I love pics?
The other issue is in.pro. and Hellas inconsistant and sometimes akward names on the colors. Go look at an in.pro catalog and side TURNSIGNALS, there is "gray", "silver" & "clear" go figure.. all I am trying to prove is that there would be a standardising of the terms!


----------



## GriffinMoss (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (Cullen)*

I agree that there should be some standardization to the terminology. Thank god, there's smoked, and then there's smoked. Can't really call it much more than that.
This whole debate about crystal, crystal clear, clear, white, silver, etc is confusing and futile at the same time. Regardles sir, I respect your opinion and your website


----------



## bigpoppavr6 (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS ("Angel eye") released!! (Cullen)*

I'm not feeling these lights... They just don't flow overall, especially at the angle that the pic portrays them... Don't get me wrong, I love Hella products and I think of them as top quality, but these just don't flow... To me just because a product is of good quality doesn't necessarily mean it looks good... Aesthetically I prefer the In.pro's but even those don't flow for me at certain angles...


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (GriffinMoss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GriffinMoss* »_Hmm, to compare the look of the two, i'd rather go with the IN.Pro units. this way you can shave your bumpers. 
 
The In.Pro units are going to have (mark my words) a subpar projector unit and a shabby construction (ie. flexible backing plate which may cause an HID flicker - not the flicker that you want - more like a rattle when hitting bumps).
Another good thing about Hella products is that they probably will be using a Hella Halogen projector which *may* be interchangable with a Hella OEM HID projector for an easy plug and play OEM HID setup....
I would buy these without even seeing pictures of the beam. I mean, it's Hella....They make a good product. 
I'm actually very very surprised that they put R&D/effort into producing a lamp like this for the MK3 when the mk4's are the biggest money makers and the mk5 is right around the corner.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Hella for this!!!
Cullen,
As soon as you have pricing and availability I'll buy a set from you.
Later,


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_Another good thing about Hella products is that they probably will be using a Hella Halogen projector which *may* be interchangable with a Hella OEM HID projector for an easy plug and play OEM HID setup....


99.99% for sure! As anything from the Rallye Golf 1988 upto the 2004 Passat Bi-Xenon are close enough to cross swap!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (GriffinMoss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GriffinMoss* »_Thank god, there's smoked, and then there's smoked. Can't really call it much more than that.

You could call them black








Yes, I know, black is black, smoked is semi-black/clear. I have black (real black) tails on my car!


----------



## 98GTi-VR6 (May 16, 2000)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (PerL)*

its too bad the we can't get the In-Pro style lights with Hella qualilty.......
I would buy a set of those in a sec. These Hella's seem a little weird (IMO) without anything between the Hi and Lo beams.
-Costas


----------



## GriffinMoss (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (98GTi-VR6)*

Well, just to let you know. i have the In.Pros. installed this past weekend. Great output VS stock. BUT.... I have condensation issues already.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (GriffinMoss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GriffinMoss* »_.... I have condensation issues already.

Pics?


----------



## GriffinMoss (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (Cullen)*

No pics of the condensation. it dried up overnight. I do have a slew of pics hosted.


----------



## 98GTi-VR6 (May 16, 2000)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (GriffinMoss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GriffinMoss* »_ 









Not diverge from Cullen's post, but a quick question on the In-Pro's....
Are the 2 lights between the hi and lo beams the indicator and city light? or the indicator and fog?
-Costas


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (98GTi-VR6)*

I know on the MKIV In.Pro headlights the lower one is a fog light. But from the looks of those pictures, it looks as if it is a city light and a turn or a turn and a dummy.








But here are some pics of the MKIV version.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (GriffinMoss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GriffinMoss* »_No pics of the condensation. it dried up overnight. I do have a slew of pics hosted.

Hmm that might have to do with the lights have been in a different temp enviroment than the car prior to installment, not really anything other than air "trapped" inside was at a different temp..


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (GriffinMoss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GriffinMoss* »_No pics of the condensation. it dried up overnight. I do have a slew of pics hosted.










You really need to hook up the turns the European way though...


----------



## GriffinMoss (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
You really need to hook up the turns the European way though...

That photo is just an illusion







Wired up as Hazard so when I hit the fourways, they turned on. I was lucky with that shot that the apature closed at the right time. They only flash as the turn signal when I turn left or right.
About the Turns. It's one bulb powering the turn signals. The city lights are the Angel eyes guys. That's the whole point


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (GriffinMoss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GriffinMoss* »_About the Turns. It's one bulb powering the turn signals. 

Just like the HIDs on the mk4's


----------



## SALVO82 (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (Cullen)*

WTF why the **** are they making more MKIII headlamps designs when they havent even made one jetta IV After market. Most people with jettas here want new headlamps that dont cost a furtune (oem hid).
ANd yes i know hella and in-pro believe there is no market for it.
so pretty much i answered my own question


----------



## javic222 (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS ("Angel eye") released!! (Cullen)*

Hella Cullen,
You seem to be the man to ask. I want some type of Euro headlights in my 95 cabrio, US market. Everyone selling them in the states says they just bolt right in. I have had my spin with FK Auto..... and don't care to butcher my rad frame since we have state inspections. 
Do you know of any Euro headlamps that actually fit, or advise as to the best way to get them to fit, - cut, hammer and drill or just buy new Euro rad frame? 
Also based on your pic I have a Euro golf/jetta mk3 euro switch. Mine turns on the headlights and has the extra function of pulling on the knob, what does that really do? is it city lights or fog and how can I confirm it works. I already removed my Fog jumper and put in a fog relay from a GTI but don't know where the connections are. What are the two unused two pin plugs taped up on both sides of my rad?
Any and all help apprectiated.
Thanks
Jan


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (SALVO82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SALVO82* »_WTF why the **** are they making more MKIII headlamps designs when they havent even made one jetta IV After market. Most people with jettas here want new headlamps that dont cost a furtune (oem hid).
ANd yes i know hella and in-pro believe there is no market for it.
so pretty much i answered my own question

Why do you think the Jetta has been name three times in Europe? Jetta=>Vento=>Bora to try to hype up its image, the common Bora owner is NOT a modifier in Europe!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (javic222)*


_Quote, originally posted by *javic222* »_Hella Cullen,
You seem to be the man to ask. I want some type of Euro headlights in my 95 cabrio, US market. Everyone selling them in the states says they just bolt right in. 

Not true you need adapters both metal brackets and wiring adapters...

_Quote, originally posted by *javic222* »_and don't care to butcher my rad frame since we have state inspections. 
Do you know of any Euro headlamps that actually fit, or advise as to the best way to get them to fit, - cut, hammer and drill or just buy new Euro rad frame? 

Brackets or Euro rad support!

_Quote, originally posted by *javic222* »_ Mine turns on the headlights and has the extra function of pulling on the knob, what does that really do? is it city lights or fog and how can I confirm it works.

Turns on the fogs!


----------



## bollo (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (GriffinMoss)*

I'm still on the fence on these... What i'm really interested in is an HID conversion...


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (SALVO82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SALVO82* »_WTF why the **** are they making more MKIII headlamps designs when they havent even made one jetta IV After market. Most people with jettas here want new headlamps that dont cost a furtune (oem hid).
ANd yes i know hella and in-pro believe there is no market for it.
so pretty much i answered my own question

May I piggyback on what others have said. Please understand These lights are developed by INPRO of Germany. They cater to the demand - GOLF III. There are many many more GOLFs around in Germany than BORAs/VENTOs/JETTA's. OBTW: I just mounted a set on a completely new German front end to include the rad support. The U.S. stuff is gone as a result of a minor fender bender - can posted pix if interested. And yes both top and bottom lenses act as signals. I saw the INPRO ones and the HELLAs at ESSEN. THe HELLAs didn't look so hot. Errrrbody was buyin' INPRO. THEY ARE SHARP!


----------



## 2.0LiterPwrD (Jun 5, 2000)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (HOTSKILLET98)*

The Hella ones arent that bad looking. The Hella pictures that Cullen posted looked even worst than the ones from the Essen pics. 










_Modified by 2.0LiterPwrD at 8:59 AM 12-8-2003_


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (2.0LiterPwrD)*

I wonder if there going to come in black also? that would be hot!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (MK2driveR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK2driveR* »_I wonder if there going to come in black also? that would be hot!

I am sure there will be!


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (2.0LiterPwrD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0LiterPwrD* »_The Hella ones arent that bad looking. The Hella pictures that Cullen posted looked even worst than the ones from the Essen pics. 








_Modified by 2.0LiterPwrD at 8:59 AM 12-8-2003_

Yeah I wasn't impressed with the Hella display. When I walked through there, I was the only one around.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

_Quote, originally posted by *2.0LiterPwrD* »_The Hella ones arent that bad looking. The Hella pictures that Cullen posted looked even worst than the ones from the Essen pics.

Sorry all I had was the press releases


----------



## nuclearaddict (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS ("Angel eye") released!! (Cullen)*

when will we be able to pick up a set of these?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (nuclearaddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nuclearaddict* »_when will we be able to pick up a set of these?

Putting together a Hella GB still within this month!


----------



## SALVO82 (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (Cullen)*

wtf when the hell are they going to have mkiv jetta everytime a new design comes out for mkiii i get pisser.
yea i know there is no market
anyways just my .02


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (SALVO82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SALVO82* »_wtf when the hell are they going to have mkiv jetta everytime a new design comes out for mkiii i get pisser.
yea i know there is no market
anyways just my .02

PATIENCE my friend patience! That is ALL I can say at this point


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (SALVO82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SALVO82* »_wtf when the hell are they going to have mkiv jetta everytime a new design comes out for mkiii i get pisser.
yea i know there is no market
anyways just my .02

May I piggyback on what others have said. Please understand These lights are developed by INPRO of Germany. They cater to the demand - GOLF III. There are many many more GOLFs around in Germany than BORAs/VENTOs/JETTA's. 
OBTW: I just mounted a set on a completely new German front end to include the rad support. The U.S. stuff is gone as a result of a minor fender bender - can posted pix if interested. And yes both top and bottom lenses act as signals. I saw the INPRO ones and the HELLAs at ESSEN. THe HELLAs didn't look so hot. Errrrbody was buyin' INPRO. THEY ARE SHARP!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (HOTSKILLET98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98* »_
May I piggyback on what others have said. Please understand These lights are developed by INPRO of Germany.

NO! These have NOTHING to do with the InPro versions! Therefore the different styling to NOT be the same styling these are GERMAN MADE Ones unlike the InPros...

_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98* »_There are many many more GOLFs around in Germany than BORAs/VENTOs/JETTA's. 


All I can say to Jetta owners is HAVE PATIENCE a few more months...


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (Cullen)*

Same story for the Hella though.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (2.0LiterPwrD)*










Latest word is that these will be available in AUGUST 2004! 
No price confirm yet!


----------



## EuRoCaR4LiFe (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (98GTi-VR6)*

Those lights so sick. I think its one of the best looking lights the company ever made. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS (EuRoCaR4LiFe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuRoCaR4LiFe* »_Those lights so sick. I think its one of the best looking lights the company ever made. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


There are alot of tastes out there!


----------



## www.Euro-Cullen.com (May 3, 2005)

*Re: NEWS: HELLA Mk4 look with CELIS ("Angel eye") released!! (Cullen)*

*Mk5 look CELIS thread:*
http://www.euro-cullen.com/for...t=113


----------

